# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مقایسه برق یا مکانیک

## Arshia VZ

سلام
دوستان لطفا به این سوال ها جواب بدید تا بتونم یه انتخاب رشته موفق داشته باشم 
ممنون
1- بازار کار برق بهتره یا مکانیک ؟
2- کدوم سخت تره ؟
3-کدوم کار عملی بیشتری داره ؟ یا کدوم تئوریه و بیشتر روی کاغذ اینجام میشه ؟
4-برای بورسیه شدن کدوم مناسب تره ؟
5-و در کلام اخر : مکانیک شریف یا برق تهران ؟
 ممنون

----------


## Arshia VZ

کسی نظری نداره ؟  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## TAT

> سلام
> دوستان لطفا به این سوال ها جواب بدید تا بتونم یه انتخاب رشته موفق داشته باشم 
> ممنون
> 1- بازار کار برق بهتره یا مکانیک ؟
> هر دو 
> 
> امشو می خواد
> 
> 2- کدوم سخت تره ؟
> ...


و اما :

چارت درسی مهندسی برق:

دانشکده مهندسی برق - آموزش - لیست کلیه دروس

چارت درسی مهندسی مکانیک :

دانشکده مکانیک - برنامه تحصيلی دوره کارشناسی


و در اخر  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Arshia VZ

دوستان نظر دیگه ای ندارن ؟

----------


## Aminsa

آخه آقا اصلا این دید شما غلطه بنظر من!
جفت این رشته ها جزو گسترده ترین و تاپ ترین رشته های مهندسی هستن و میان این دو تا تنها علاقه است که تعیین کنندست چون برای هر دوتاشون بازار کار هست اگر چه خوب نیست!اما برا دانشجو خوب هست!یعنی اگه علاقه نداشته باشین برین اذیت میشین و نمیکشین ادامه بدین بنظرم !حوزه های درسی شونم که معلومه میتونین ببینین به کدوم علاقه مندترین هرچند! هر چه میگذره مهندسی ها بهم وابسته تر میشن مثلا کسی که مکانیک میخونه باید تا حد لازم کامپیوتر و برق هم بدونه!و خب احتمالا از نظر رقابتی و جو درسی فکر میکنم برق جو رقابتی تری داره.در مورد سختیشون نسبت به هم ، دوستان آگاهتر بیان نظر بدن گرچه بنظرم اصلا مقایسشون غلطه!اینا همش نظر شخصی بود بازم بیشتر پرس و جو کن :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Aminsa

در ضمن طبق تحقیقات به عمل آمده :Yahoo (4): تو جفت رشته ها هم میتونین بیشتر تو کار تئوری باشین هم میتونین بیشتر تو کار عملی هم تلفیقی از جفتشون!یعنی برای همه سلیقه ها جا هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aminsa

در ضمن سعی کن با کسایی که ارشد یا دکترا از شریف یا تهران دارن تو جفتشون باهاشون صحبت کنی خیلی کمک کنندست.مخصوصا درباره آینده شغلی که اونا بهتر از هرکسی میدونن!
در ضمن تو سایت مکتب خونه هم اساتید دانشگاه های تهران و شریف اومدن رشته های دانشگاهی رو از همه ابعاد مورد تحلیل قرار دادن برای انتخاب رشته خیلی میتونه مفید باشه.

----------

